# Apple patentiert Displaysperre und Bildschirmtastatur!



## DaStash (18. August 2010)

Es ist hinlängig bekannt, dass Apple sich sämtliche Trivialfunktionen ihrer IT-Produkte patentrechtlich schützen läßt. So hatte das Unternehmen 2007 auch die Funktion Displaysperre und Bildschirmtastatur als Patent eingereicht.
Nun hat das US-Patentamt dem Antrag statt gegeben.
*
Das Patent Patent D621,848* beschreibt die Funktionsweise der Bildschirmtastatur welche im iPhoneOS als auch im iOS verwendet wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Das Patent Patent D621,849* beschreibt die Funktion Bildschirmsperre, welche ebenfalls in den beiden OS verwendet wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Nun kann und wird Apple aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach rückwirkend Lizensgebühren für die Nutzung eines mittlerweile Standartinterface verlangen können, wie sie es zuvor auch schon bei ähnlichen Trivialfunktionen getan haben. 

Quelle zur News

MfG
DaStash


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. August 2010)

Für eine "news" ist mir der Text zu subjektiv, du solltest es lieber lassen. Wenn ich schon beim News lesen, den Eindruck bekomme, das ein Apple-Hater sie schreibt, kann ich den "Redakteur" nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2010)

Anmerkung:
Apple ist ein gutes Beispiel was an dem jetzigen Patenrecht, insbesondere dem US-Patenrecht, nicht stimmt. Das nicht gut zu finden läßt nicht automatisch den Rückschluss zu, dass man jenem Unternehmen partout negativ gegenüber eingestellt ist. 

Ansonsten ist der Inhalt deckungsgleich mit dem von der angegebenen Quelle, welche sozusagen diesen verifiziert und die Richtig -/ und Sachlichkeit bestätigt. 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Für eine "news" ist mir der Text zu subjektiv, du solltest es lieber lassen. Wenn ich schon beim News lesen, den Eindruck bekomme, das ein Apple-Hater sie schreibt, kann ich den "Redakteur" nicht ernst nehmen.


 
Wieso Appel-Hasser?
Ich finde es bedauerlich, dass man sich jeden Elefantenmist patentieren lassen kann.
Es ist ja ein Fingerzeig darauf, dass das Patentrecht dringend überarbeitet werden wollte


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso Appel-Hasser?
> Ich finde es bedauerlich, dass man sich jeden Elefantenmist patentieren lassen kann.
> Es ist ja ein Fingerzeig darauf, dass das Patentrecht dringend überarbeitet werden wollte


Jep! 
Siehe dazu auch die Anmerkung.

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (18. August 2010)

Ich finde das Patent auch ziemlich lächerlich, ist ja wirklich nix anders als ne Tastatur....

Frag mich wann Atmen patentiert wird


----------



## FreshStyleZ (18. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso Appel-Hasser?
> Ich finde es bedauerlich, dass man sich jeden Elefantenmist patentieren lassen kann.
> Es ist ja ein Fingerzeig darauf, dass das Patentrecht dringend überarbeitet werden wollte


es wird jeder Scheiß patentiert.  Apple bietet ein feature an (egal wie lächerlich der auch ist), den andere handys nicht bieten. Wenn man diesen Schieber zur displaysperre sieht, weiß man sofort, dass das ein apple gerät ist. der wiedererkennungswert wird somit gesteigert.
es gibt viele lächerliche patente (telemagenta der telekom z.b.)


----------



## violinista7000 (18. August 2010)

Obwohl es verrückt klingt, Apple hat das Patent zu Recht bekommen. Meine Frau arbeitet mit Patenten, und ohne dir so viele Erklärungen zu geben, kann ich dir sagen, dass *alles was eine TECHNISCHE Verbesserung ist, kann patentiert werden. *Denn neue Ideen gibt es Heute kaum, aber es gibt jede Menge Verbesserungen.

Eine Sache muss man Apple anerkennen, und zwar, dass sie sich mit Bedienungskomfort und gutes Design auskennen.

Natürlich spricht das vom Schutz, denn Heute klagt jeder wegen Patentverletzung...

Edit: Das Wort Techsnische fehlte.


----------



## PixelSign (18. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Für eine "news" ist mir der Text zu subjektiv, du solltest es lieber lassen. Wenn ich schon beim News lesen, den Eindruck bekomme, das ein Apple-Hater sie schreibt, kann ich den "Redakteur" nicht ernst nehmen.



ich kann deine meinung nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. die news wurde absolut sachlich und meinungsfrei geschrieben. 

ich finde es auf jedenfall sehr interessant. verrückt was sich so alles patentieren lässt zumal das tastaturlayout im grunde nur von einer mechanischen tastatur auf eine grafische umgebaut wurde. für mich ist das eine logische konsequenz und gehört nicht patentrechtlich geschützt da andere hersteller keine ausweichmöglichkeiten haben.


----------



## violinista7000 (18. August 2010)

PixelSign schrieb:


> ich kann deine meinung nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. die news wurde absolut sachlich und meinungsfrei geschrieben.
> 
> ich finde es auf jedenfall sehr interessant. verrückt was sich so alles patentieren lässt zumal das tastaturlayout im grunde nur von einer mechanischen tastatur auf eine grafische umgebaut wurde. für mich ist das eine logische konsequenz und gehört nicht patentrechtlich geschützt da andere hersteller keine ausweichmöglichkeiten haben.



Nicht ganz, nicht jeder Handy hat das gleiche Tasta-Layout, also selbst beim Touchscreen kann man das Layout leicht verändern und dann hat man die Patentverletzung umgegangen... Das ist im Grund das größte Problem mit den Chinesen, sie kopieren alles, aber nicht genau gleich, daher ist es so schwer mit den Patenten...

Und was Apfel angeht, es ist anscheinend ne dumme Lösung, aber nur die Leute von Apfel hatten die Idee. Und der Komfort eines iPhones bittet kein anderer Hersteller, ein besseren Hardware oder Funktionsumfang schon. Deswegen habe ich kein iPhone, weil es ist komfortable aber sehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Obwohl es verrückt klingt, Apple hat das Patent zu Recht bekommen. Meine Frau arbeitet mit Patenten, und ohne dir so viele Erklärungen zu geben, kann ich dir sagen, dass *alles was eine TECHNISCHE Verbesserung ist, kann patentiert werden. *Denn neue Ideen gibt es Heute kaum, aber es gibt jede Menge Verbesserungen.


 Und wo ist beispielsweise eine Verbesserung bei der Bildschirmsperre zu erkennen? beispiel N97. An der seite ein einfacher leicht zu bedienender Schieberegler für die Bildschirmsperrung. Wo besteht jetzt die Verbesserung gegenüber der Applevariante? 

Oder die Bildschirmtastatur. Wo besteht die technische verbesserung, das bei erfolgter Eingabe der jeweilige Buchstabe kurz größer angezeigt wird, wenn in dem Moment die Eingabe schon erfolgt ist? Wenn das vorab wäre, wäre das etwas anderes?

In Deutschland und der EU wäre dieses Patent im Übrigen nicht durchgekommen, da man hier das Patent vor Markteinführung anmelden muss und in den USA nicht. Die Anmeldung erfolgte 2007 und davor waren diese Techniken schon auf dem Markt.

Was hälst du eigentlich in dem von Dir zitierten Kontext davon, dass Apple sich auch alle möglichen Gestensteuerungen hat patentieren lassen? Ich meine immerhin gab es die zuvor auch schon, siehe Firefox?
Und außerdem, sollte es nicht "normal" sein in Zeiten von Multitouchsteuerung, dass jene Befehle erweitert werden, warum sollte dann ein Unternehmen den Anspruch auf solch eine logische Schlussfolgerung der technischen Entwicklung haben dürfen?

MfG


----------



## violinista7000 (18. August 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und wo ist beispielsweise eine Verbesserung bei der Bildschirmsperre zu erkennen? beispiel N97. An der seite ein einfacher leicht zu bedienender Schieberegler für die Bildschirmsperrung. Wo besteht jetzt die Verbesserung gegenüber der Applevariante?



Ich selber habe ein N85 mit der gleiche Taste, was ich persönlich besser finde als die Bildschirmsperrung. Ob das patentiert ist oder nicht, ist mir vollkommen entgangen. Auf jeden Fall gibt es Hier etwas von Marketing versteckt: "Alle unser Lösungen sind einzigartig und patentiert"



DaStash schrieb:


> Oder die Bildschirmtastatur. Wo besteht die technische verbesserung, das bei erfolgter Eingabe der jeweilige Buchstabe kurz größer angezeigt wird, wenn in dem Moment die Eingabe schon erfolgt ist? Wenn das vorab wäre, wäre das etwas anderes?



Das sind Kleinigkeiten, die ein Patentanwalt besser klären könnte als ich. Auf jeden Fall gibt es eine Verbesserung, diese "Lupe" soll gegen das Vertippen helfen. Und es ist rechtlich begründet egal ob es dir passt oder nicht.

Vielleicht ist die Lösung viel zu einfach, aber die andere sind nicht dazugekommen.

Vor Gericht muss man beweisen, dass es eine Verletzung gibt, sonst bekommt man kein Recht, weil man bekommt das gleiche Ergebnis, aber der Funktionsprinzip ist nicht der gleiche.

Es ist wie bei der Prozessoren, Intel Prozessoren können SSE, AVX usw. und die AMD Prozessoren mussen aus Kompatibilitätsgründen das gleiche können, aber drinnen ist nicht genau das gleiche Technik, sonst wären AMD Prozessoren eine billige Kopie von Intel Proz. statt eine andere Architektur. Aber wenn beide Prozessoren die zu verarbeitende Daten bekommen, muss genau das gleiche Ergebnis rauskommen.

Und wenn du an die Lizenzierung denkst, hast du auch recht, manchmal ist es billiger erst mal lizenzieren und zwischen Entwickeln, als von Anfang an zu entwickeln. Und das alle sind rechtlich geregelte Sachen.



DaStash schrieb:


> In Deutschland und der EU wäre dieses Patent im Übrigen nicht durchgekommen, da man hier das Patent vor Markteinführung anmelden muss und in den USA nicht. Die Anmeldung erfolgte 2007 und davor waren diese Techniken schon auf dem Markt.



Deswegen sind Patenten gültig nur in einige Ländern und nicht Weltweit (normalerweise), also Apfel kann HTC nicht in DE klagen, aber doch in den USA weil es dort eine Patentverletzung geben könnte. Und das nur wenn HTC seine Telefone mit der Multitouchsteuerung da verkauft ohne es bei Apfel zu lizenzieren. Aber zuerst musst Apfel beweisen, dass HTC die Multitouchsteuerung mit den gleichen Methoden wie Apfel macht. Sonst gibt es keine Verletzung.

Außerdem, was vor Markteinführung in DE und die EU da *unbedingt* sein musst, ist die *Patentanmeldung*. Wenn das Patent angemeldet ist, ist grundsätzlich alles in Ordnung, andere Firma kann dann nicht so einfach das gleiche patentieren, weil der, der zuerst kommt, bekommt normalerweise das Patent.



DaStash schrieb:


> Was hälst du eigentlich in dem von Dir zitierten Kontext davon, dass Apple sich auch alle möglichen Gestensteuerungen hat patentieren lassen? Ich meine immerhin gab es die zuvor auch schon, siehe Firefox?



Wie gesagt, es kommt zuerst die Patentanmeldung. Aber bevor das Patent endgültig erteilt wird, muss ich beweisen, dass diese Verbesserung von mir ist, und nicht das ich Geistigeeigetümern von anderen klaue. Deswegen kommt erst mal die Anmeldung die mir limitierte Rechte gibt, bis ich die Erteilung bekomme.

Diese Geschite wiederholt sich ständig, es gibt mehrere Programme, die das gleiche können wie Photoshop, aber es wird anders gemacht, dann gibt es keine Patentverletzung, oder es gibt ein Lizenzabkommen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Und außerdem, sollte es nicht "normal" sein in Zeiten von Multitouchsteuerung, dass jene Befehle erweitert werden, warum sollte dann ein Unternehmen den Anspruch auf solch eine logische Schlussfolgerung der technischen Entwicklung haben dürfen?
> 
> MfG



Das hast du Recht, viele unternehmen haben das Problem gehabt, dass eine andere Firma genau die gleiche Entwicklung gemacht hat. Und beide wollen das Patent haben. Fürs Anfang entscheidet, wer das Patent zuerst angemeldet hat. Aber wenn es noch komplizierter wird, kann man geteilte Rechte bekommen und so...

Und egal wie logisch es zu scheinen mag, die andere Unternehmen haben das rennen verschlafen, wenn es um Multitouchsteuerung geht.

Und es geht nicht um "Normalität", es geht ums Geld.

Zum Schluss, ein Patent ist nicht ewig gültig, alle Patenten sind Zeit begrenzt und dürfen nach Ablauf nicht erweitert werden, dann dürfen alle Firmen das komplett kostenfrei benutzen. Aber in den Fall ist es häufig zu spät...

MFG


----------



## PixelSign (18. August 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, nicht jeder Handy hat das gleiche Tasta-Layout, also selbst beim Touchscreen kann man das Layout leicht verändern und dann hat man die Patentverletzung umgegangen...


nun, dann sollte es ja keine probleme für andere hersteller geben, das layout ihrer benutzeroberfläche leicht zu modifizieren um den patentrechten von apple aus dem weg zu gehen.



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Und der Komfort eines iPhones bittet kein anderer Hersteller, ein besseren Hardware oder Funktionsumfang schon. Deswegen habe ich kein iPhone, weil es ist komfortable aber sehr eingeschränkt.


das ist sicherlich geschmackssache. bei dem umstieg auf android musste ich in sachen bedienungsfreundlichkeit keine großen kompromisse als langjähriger iOs nutzer hinnehmen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. August 2010)

Was solls, Microsoft hat sich das "Seite umblättern" patentieren lassen.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (19. August 2010)

Ich lass mir eine durchsichtige Schicht aus Kunststoff oder saphirglas über dem LCD-Bildschirm des Handys patentieren,Damit dürfte jeder Handyhersteller betroffen sein.. klasse Idee oder ?


----------



## PixelSign (19. August 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Was solls, Microsoft hat sich das "Seite umblättern" patentieren lassen.



davon hörte ich


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. August 2010)

Apple spinnt wieder mal.
Ein Patent muß in Deutschland einen "erheblichen Neuerungswert" darstellen.
Den Touch-Screen gibt es aber schon etliche Jahre.
Den hat Apple beileibe nicht erfunden.
Bei uns wären sie schon an der Tür rausgeworfen worden.

Die Qualität der Apples war immer gut, aber die Firmenpolitik  ...  .


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. August 2010)

Vielleicht haben sie sich einfach nur einen funktionierenden Touchscreen patentieren lassen?


----------



## violinista7000 (19. August 2010)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Apple spinnt wieder mal.
> Ein Patent muß in Deutschland einen "erheblichen Neuerungswert" darstellen.
> Den Touch-Screen gibt es aber schon etliche Jahre.
> Den hat Apple beileibe nicht erfunden.
> ...



Sie haben nicht das Bildschirm patentieren lassen, nur die Multitouchsteuerung.


----------



## Iceananas (19. August 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was hälst du eigentlich in dem von Dir zitierten Kontext davon, dass Apple sich auch alle möglichen Gestensteuerungen hat patentieren lassen? Ich meine immerhin gab es die zuvor auch schon, siehe Firefox?
> Und außerdem, sollte es nicht "normal" sein in Zeiten von Multitouchsteuerung, dass jene Befehle erweitert werden, warum sollte dann ein Unternehmen den Anspruch auf solch eine logische Schlussfolgerung der technischen Entwicklung haben dürfen?




Das ist ja völlig kirre  bei jedem Touchscreengerät erstmal neue Gesten lernen, bevor man das Gerät benutzen kann 

Bei der Diskussion gehts ja um das Patentenmodell im Moment... und ist muss echt ein wenig mit der Zeit gehen und erneuert werden. Apple nutzt das eben noch aus, solange das in Amiland noch möglich ist


----------



## DaStash (19. August 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Bei der Diskussion gehts ja um das Patentenmodell im Moment... und ist muss echt ein wenig mit der Zeit gehen und erneuert werden. Apple nutzt das eben noch aus, solange das in Amiland noch möglich ist


Genau das ist ja das Problem. Das "alte" Patentmodell gehört "dringend" generalüberholt. Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass man sich Selbstverständlichkeiten, wie die Weiterentwicklung von Gestensteuerungen, patentieren lassen kann, welche ja quasi eine logische Schlussfolgerung bei Multitouchgeräten darstellt. Und wie schon mehrfach hier geschrieben, wäre Apple auch gar nicht woanders als in den USA mit dem Patentantrag durchgekommen.

MfG


----------



## Lelwani (19. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Für eine "news" ist mir der Text zu subjektiv, du solltest es lieber lassen. Wenn ich schon beim News lesen, den Eindruck bekomme, das ein Apple-Hater sie schreibt, kann ich den "Redakteur" nicht ernst nehmen.



dann darfst du somanche "bewertungen" der PCGH hier auch nicht lesen ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. August 2010)

Lelwani schrieb:


> dann darfst du somanche "bewertungen" der PCGH hier auch nicht lesen ...



Ist ja nicht von PCGH. Dort wäre die News sachlicher formuliert gewesen.


----------



## Lelwani (19. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht von PCGH. Dort wäre die News sachlicher formuliert gewesen.




und genau das eben nich immer  aba das is OT wende wissen willst was ich meine pn wenn nich auch gut


----------



## MomentInTime (19. August 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich finde das Patent auch ziemlich lächerlich, ist ja wirklich nix anders als ne Tastatur....
> 
> Frag mich wann Atmen patentiert wird



Das hängt ganz davon ab... redest du von TIEF Einatmen oder normalem Einatmen, was jeder macht ?


----------



## DaStash (19. August 2010)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Das hängt ganz davon ab... redest du von TIEF Einatmen oder normalem Einatmen, was jeder macht ?


Handelt es sich denn beim ""tief Einatmen" um eine technische Verbesserung? 

Spaß bei Seite. Wie sieht es eigentlich bei der Piratenpartei aus, plant diese an dem Patenrecht etwas zu ändern?

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. August 2010)

Planen und versprechen können die viel. Umgesetzt wird wahrscheinlich eh nix


----------



## violinista7000 (19. August 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Handelt es sich denn beim ""tief Einatmen" um eine technische Verbesserung?
> 
> Spaß bei Seite. Wie sieht es eigentlich bei der Piratenpartei aus, plant diese an dem Patenrecht etwas zu ändern?
> 
> MfG



 Der war richtig gut 

Cool, dass ich vorbei geschaut habe, vor dem schlafen gehen!


----------



## SmileMonster (20. August 2010)

Is beides schon von mir Patentiert, Du darfst nur noch hecheln 
MfG Smile


----------



## hardwarekäufer (20. August 2010)

wen stört es wirklich.

Apple wird niemals in den Sinn kommen jetzt von allen anderen Herstellern überzogene Patentgebühren zu erheben, denn jeder Hersteller hat sein Eisen im Feuer. Jeder hat irgendwas patentiert. Wenn Apple jetzt Microsoft zu ner Milliardenhohen Forderung wegen Touch-Bedienung heranziehen würde, würde Microsoft ihnen einfach das FAT32 und NTFS-Format untersagen und schwupps kann Apple seinen Kunden mit PC nichts mehr bieten.
Ebenso liegen die Patente für alle möglichen Handy-Navigationssachen bei Nokia, die Patente für fast alles was mit MP3 und Handy zu tun hat bei Sony Ericsson... wirklich schaden anrichten kann man in dem Business nicht wenn man nicht riskieren will sich selbst aus dem Rennen zu schießen.
Was wäre ein Iphone wert ohne Navi, ohne MP3 das an keinem PC anschließbar ist ? App's gäbe es auch kaum noch, weil jeder Entwickler mit einem Apple-Eigenen Dateisystem arbeiten müsste..


----------



## Monolize (21. August 2010)

hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> wen stört es wirklich.
> 
> Apple wird niemals in den Sinn kommen jetzt von allen anderen Herstellern überzogene Patentgebühren zu erheben, denn jeder Hersteller hat sein Eisen im Feuer. Jeder hat irgendwas patentiert. Wenn Apple jetzt Microsoft zu ner Milliardenhohen Forderung wegen Touch-Bedienung heranziehen würde, würde Microsoft ihnen einfach das FAT32 und NTFS-Format untersagen und schwupps kann Apple seinen Kunden mit PC nichts mehr bieten.
> Ebenso liegen die Patente für alle möglichen Handy-Navigationssachen bei Nokia, die Patente für fast alles was mit MP3 und Handy zu tun hat bei Sony Ericsson... wirklich schaden anrichten kann man in dem Business nicht wenn man nicht riskieren will sich selbst aus dem Rennen zu schießen.
> Was wäre ein Iphone wert ohne Navi, ohne MP3 das an keinem PC anschließbar ist ? App's gäbe es auch kaum noch, weil jeder Entwickler mit einem Apple-Eigenen Dateisystem arbeiten müsste..



ist so, bleibt so

kann man nicht weiter ausführen
weil ich es auch so sehe 

ich habe mich noch nicht mit dem amerikanischen patentrecht auseinandergesetzt, andereseits muss ich auch sagen, das was apple da macht geht an mir vorbei. denn in jeder firme gibts kluge leute, die dann was alternatives "erfinden" das ähnlich oder besser funktioniert 

genau wie die pinch-funktion
ich kann mit beiden fingern an meinem hd2 nun auch scrollen usw. nur weil das patent abgelaufen ist. irgendwann ergehts allen patenten so.

sollen die doch machen was die wollen. firmenpolitik ist firmenpolitik, wir als verbrauchen können nur zusehen und lachen


----------



## Freakless08 (22. August 2010)

Das sowas durchgeht. Bildschirmtastaturen gibt es schließlich schon etliche Jahre.


----------



## riedochs (23. August 2010)

Ist die Frage ob sich das Patent durchsetzen lassen wird Google & Co wird es sicher auf einen Prozess ankommen lassen.

Hat sich Apple auch den schlechtem Empfang im Eifon4 patentieren lassen. Verkaufen die bestimmt als Feature um die Handy kosten zu senken.

Im Ernst: Steve würde ich auch jeden Furz patentieren lassen wenn der anders riecht als der vorherige.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Für eine "news" ist mir der Text zu subjektiv, du solltest es lieber lassen. Wenn ich schon beim News lesen, den Eindruck bekomme, das ein Apple-Hater sie schreibt, kann ich den "Redakteur" nicht ernst nehmen.


Was die Form betrifft magst du Recht haben, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache dass er Recht hat ....

EDIT: Habe grade das Patent für die "massenhaft biologisch von statten gehende Umwandlung auf molekularer Basis von  O2 und C6H12O6 zu H2O und CO2, zwecks Energiegewinnung durch chemisch. Reaktion zur Versorgung eines biologischen Organismus" eingereicht, da das noch keiner gemacht hat. Falls das Patentamt mir kommen sollte mit "ich habs net erfunden", sage ich denen einfach ich kenne der Urheber dieser Idee (Gott), und dass ich jeden Tag zu ihm Kontakt halte und er mir neuerlich die Erlaubnis zum Patent erteilt hat beim beten. 

Drückt mir die Daumen dass mein Antrag durchkommt, cih werde garantiert  1000x reicher als "His Steveness" je werden wird durch SEINE  Trivialpatene. xD.


----------



## MomentInTime (23. August 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Handelt es sich denn beim ""tief Einatmen" um eine technische Verbesserung?
> 
> Spaß bei Seite. Wie sieht es eigentlich bei der Piratenpartei aus, plant diese an dem Patenrecht etwas zu ändern?
> 
> MfG



Jupp:
Patente | Piratenpartei Deutschland


----------



## DaStash (23. August 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Was die Form betrifft magst du Recht haben, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache dass er Recht hat ....


 Was passt denn an der Form nicht und in wiefern unterscheidet diese sich von der Quelle??? 

@Topic
Die Frage ist doch ob es sich um eine selbstverständliche Entwicklung handelt oder wirklich um eine technische Verbesserung. Und meiner Meinung nach ist es keine Verbesserung sondern lediglich, Beispiel Bildschirmsperre, eine Bedienungsalternative, die m. M. n. nicht schützenswert ist, da sie eben den selbstverständlichen technischen Entwicklungsverlauf darstellt. Genauso wie mit den Multitouchgesten. Und das es perse nach US Patentrecht möglich ist sich Trivialfunktionen patentieren zu lassen halte ich eben für nicht gerechtfertigt.



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Jupp:
> Patente | Piratenpartei Deutschland


Ah ja, danke Dir! 

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. August 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was passt denn an der Form nicht und in wiefern unterscheidet diese sich von der Quelle???
> 
> @Topic
> Die Frage ist doch ob es sich um eine selbstverständliche Entwicklung handelt oder wirklich um eine technische Verbesserung. Und meiner Meinung nach ist es keine Verbesserung sondern lediglich, Beispiel Bildschirmsperre, eine Bedienungsalternative, die m. M. n. nicht schützenswert ist, da sie eben den selbstverständlichen technischen Entwicklungsverlauf darstellt. Genauso wie mit den Multitouchgesten. Und das es perse nach US Patentrecht möglich ist sich Trivialfunktionen patentieren zu lassen halte ich eben für nicht gerechtfertigt.
> ...


"Trivialpatent (naja, geschrieben hast du halt -funktion)" mag ein zutreffender Begriff für das sein, was Apple da abzieht, aber sowas verwendet man ganz einfach nicht da das Wort extrem wertend ist und man als Journalist bzw, auch als PCGH-Usernews-Schreiberling objektiv und sachlich schreiben sollte.


----------



## DaStash (23. August 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> "Trivialpatent (naja, geschrieben hast du halt -funktion)" mag ein zutreffender Begriff für das sein, was Apple da abzieht, aber sowas verwendet man ganz einfach nicht da das Wort extrem wertend ist und man als Journalist bzw, auch als PCGH-Usernews-Schreiberling objektiv und sachlich schreiben sollte.


Genau, ich habe nicht Trivialpatent sondern Trivialfunktion geschrieben und was daran subjektiv/parteiisch/wertend sein soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz.
Schliesslich beschreibt das Wort "sachlich-technisch" doch nur das was in der News auch inhaltlich herauskommt, siehe vorletzten Post von mir. Sogar in anderen News, wie z.B. von der FAZ, wird das Wort journalistisch eingesetzt. 

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. August 2010)

Dadurch dass du "trivial" davor schreibst wertest du aber, das wirkt wertend und unseriös,  merks dir einfach für künftige Meldungen.


----------



## DaStash (23. August 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Dadurch dass du "trivial" davor schreibst wertest du aber, das wirkt wertend und unseriös,  merks dir einfach für künftige Meldungen.


Trivialfunktion beschreibt eine "einfache, alltägliche, naheliegende" Funktionsabfolge. Was daran subjektiv ist, insbesondere in dem News-Kontext gesehen, erschliesst sich mir einfach nicht. Was ist denn daran genau wertend und unseriös und inwiefern ist dann der FAZ-Bericht unseriös oder dieser Spiegelbericht, nutzt er doch das gleiche Wort? Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will einfach nur nachvollziehen was genau damit gemeint ist. 

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (23. August 2010)

Also ich muss DaStash zustimmen. Du übertreibst/steigerst dich da in was rein. Die news passt so absolut und ist auch in keinster weise abwertend oder sonst wie geschrieben. 

Eventuell hast du einfach nen persönliches Problem mit dem Wort oder sorry wenn ichs sag, der Apfelfanboy kommt leicht durch. Bei ersterem einfach mal auf sich wirken lassen, das trivial in keinster weise abwertend auf etwas bezogen ist, sondern nur impliziert, das etwas offensichtlich/naheliegend ist. Es ist daher zumeist Einfach, aber nicht unbedingt für die Allgemeinheit  Wenn ich dir sag was in Algebra so alles o.B.d.A trivial ist, wirste das wohl kaum bestätigen.

Bei zweiterem kann man net wirklich helfen, aber allgemein find ich die Passege mit



> ...,merks dir einfach für künftige Meldungen.



einfach unpassend. Ich finde das rumgehacke auf DaStash ist echt etwas übertrieben. Selbst WENNS wertend und unseriös wäre, was es nicht ist, so ist es doch eine USER-News und das dort nicht die hohe journalistische Kunst ausgeübt wird sollte klar sein.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. August 2010)

Der Spiegel hat auch so seine Moment ... ^^

Ich finde das Wort nunmal wertend.


Und Apfelfanboy bin ich nun mal überhaupt gar nicht, ich persönlich hasse mein 3GS, hatte Schleppi vergessen und konnte von keiner Spieleseite Videos über die gerade besuchte GamesCom schauen weil fast alle in Flash "senden" .... wie ich dieses kleine Pseudo-"Smart"phone in Köln gehasst habe. xD


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Der Spiegel hat auch so seine Moment ... ^^
> 
> Ich finde das Wort nunmal wertend.


 Naja, ist eben Ansichtssache.  Aber allgemein zu behaupten, siehe Freak, dass die News parteiisch und voreingenommen von einem Applehater geschrieben ist, halte ich für nicht vertretbar und auch nicht begründbar. Schliesslich geht es informativ nur um die Sache, welche sich nachvollziehbar auf die Quellnews bezieht. 
Betrachten wir das mal als geklärt. 


> Und Apfelfanboy bin ich nun mal überhaupt gar nicht, ich persönlich hasse mein 3GS, hatte Schleppi vergessen und konnte von keiner Spieleseite Videos über die gerade besuchte GamesCom schauen weil fast alle in Flash "senden" .... wie ich dieses kleine Pseudo-"Smart"phone in Köln gehasst habe. xD


Hehe, ich habe gestern Android 2.2. auf dem Desire installiert und kann jetzt vollständig Flashfilme/Inhalte betrachten.

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. August 2010)

Joaaa .... und was "meinen" Trivialpatenteintrag betrifft .... drück mir mal die Daumen, das Forum kriegt natürlich ne kostenlose Lizenz, der Rest darf aber blechen!


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2010)

Arghhh.... Ich schrieb Trivialfunktion, dass hat nichts mit Trivialpatent zu tun. 

Aber egal jetzt 

BTT:
Die Frage ist doch ob es sich um eine selbstverständliche Entwicklung handelt oder wirklich um eine technische Verbesserung. Und meiner Meinung nach ist es keine Verbesserung sondern lediglich, Beispiel Bildschirmsperre, eine Bedienungsalternative, die m. M. n. nicht schützenswert ist, da sie eben den selbstverständlichen technischen Entwicklungsverlauf darstellt. Genauso wie mit den Multitouchgesten. Und das es perse nach US Patentrecht möglich ist sich Trivialfunktionen patentieren zu lassen halte ich eben für nicht gerechtfertigt.

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. August 2010)

Naja, aus Truvialfunktionen werden aber schnell Trivialpatente, Apple und einige Anawaltskanzleien sind da gut dabei ...


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Naja, aus Truvialfunktionen werden aber schnell Trivialpatente...


Und da ist eben die Frage, siehe ein Post weiter oben, ob das so zulässig sein sollte.  

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. August 2010)

Was ihr euch alle aufregt... 

Es gab da mal eine Firma, die hat sich ein durchgehendes Steurkreuz auf ihren Gamepads patentieren lassen, da hat sich auch keiner beschwert. 

Nachdem so ziemlich alle Handyhersteller nach dem Erscheinen des ersten Iphones eine "Kopie" auf den Markt geworfen hatten, sollte wohl verständlich sein, dass sich Apple (genau so wie andere Firmen) sich jede Kleinigkeit, wenn möglich, patentieren lässt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. August 2010)

Lies mal eine Seite weiter vorne was ich mir patentieren lassen will.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. August 2010)

Dann müsstest du Gott schon aufs Patentamt mitnehmen, um zu beweisen, dass du die Wahrheit sagst.

Du könntest dort ja auch behaupten, dass er neben dir steht und du ständig mit ihm Gespräche führst.
Allerdings wirst du dann bald mehrere Leute kennen lernen, die auch "Patente einreichen" wollten.

Naja, arbeiten brauchst du dann auch nicht mehr.


----------

